# Kindle Fire On Touchpad?



## illest™ (Aug 24, 2011)

Is anyone planning on doing a port of the Kindle Fire to the touchpad? I know ICS is on the way but just wondering??


----------



## TchnclFl (Aug 22, 2011)

I doubt it. From what I understand the OS the Fire runs is just a crippled version of Android. I don't see why anyone would WANT to port it.


----------



## austinb324 (Aug 28, 2011)

It seems like the only thing that would be ported would be Cyanogenmod to the Kindle fire. I am not sure who would want amazons flavor....That said, I am sure there is someone. For that matter I am sure someone wants a blur enabled rom for the TP.


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

Other than the reason "because one (possibly) can," why would you want it? The biggest complaint of the fire is the way Amazon handled the Android OS and stripped it of anything google did such as google apps and location services + no camera (besides dumbing it down and making the UI a mess, I mean people have troubles just switching keyboards in it, lol). Pretty much it's just a device to disseminate the very limited world of Android according to Amazon (thus far).

I mean if it was worth while to port it, someone would, but I don't think anyone that sees it as worth while will take on that challenge.


----------



## thomas1097 (Oct 15, 2011)

yarly said:


> Other than the reason "because one (possibly) can," why would you want it? The biggest complaint of the fire is the way Amazon handled the Android OS and stripped it of anything google did such as google apps and location services + no camera (besides dumbing it down and making the UI a mess, I mean people have troubles just switching keyboards in it, lol). Pretty much it's just a device to disseminate the very limited world of Android according to Amazon (thus far).
> 
> I mean if it was worth while to port it, someone would, but I don't think anyone that sees it as worth while will take on that challenge.


Harsh! Ouch!


----------



## nickmv (Aug 26, 2011)

That's not harsh, that's REALITY.

Amazon even said they were using, I believe, Android 2.1, maybe even 2.0 for the Kindle Fire. It's so heavily customized and what not, that it wouldnt even be worth porting to another device, not to mention how out of date it is. Quite the contrary, as suggested above -- porting ICS/CM9 to Kindle Fire would be MUCH more likely.


----------



## thomas1097 (Oct 15, 2011)

nickmv said:


> That's not harsh, that's REALITY.
> 
> Amazon even said they were using, I believe, Android 2.1, maybe even 2.0 for the Kindle Fire. It's so heavily customized and what not, that it wouldnt even be worth porting to another device, not to mention how out of date it is. Quite the contrary, as suggested above -- porting ICS/CM9 to Kindle Fire would be MUCH more likely.


Touché! I was just at bestbuy playing with a kindle fire and omg that thing feels like the samsung instinct I used to have for sprint years ago! You're right that device is like a dinosaur made to look like a Mercedes :/


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

Yeah, they're rumored to be making a phone too. I dread what kind of phone they're going to make. As a developer, it makes my stomach cringe a bit when someone jumps up and wants to split apart the Android ecosystem in the way that Amazon does (their terms of service to developers in the Amazon Android Market are rather harsh and make the ones Apple imposes on its developers seem surprisingly more pleasant).

Back on topic though, I would agree that developement the kindle by the community will be porting to the kindle (Cyanogen and such) more so than porting away from it. I've been following the development for it a bit over on xda and it's slow going, because it's nearly impossible at the moment to use recovery as it does not work with the buttons on the device. Also fastboot for it works, but only if you are able to tell it to reboot to fastboot in adb (thus making it a bit scary to flash stuff as you may not be able to get back into adb after). I think they'll get over all that soon though, but compared to the enthusiasm for developing on the touchpad, it seems a bit lukewarm on the kindle fire so far. It may ramp up as recovery and such gets worked out, but other than getting the google market working for it and 3rd party apps, there's not a lot going on yet.

It's fairly easy to screw up installing the google market on the kindle fire. I had to bail out my friend that tried it after I told them I'm sure it couldn't be hard and they somehow corrupted things (they're an undergrad Computer Science Major) and I spent the next 4-5 hours trying everything before resorting to fastboot to wipe all user data and recover. Granted that they're still new to how Android works in comparison to other flavors of Linux, but after helping them write up a "how to" in order to save other people that soft bricked the device, it seems it's pretty common to screw up.

As a side note: If one has read much into Amazon's work environment, they're unfriendly to developers and have somewhat of a hostile workplace outside of the AWS (which grew up separate from the core of Amazon). I would gather that reputation made it hard for them to attract in house developers for Android that knew what they were doing in terms of software development on the platform. If I lived in the Seattle Area, they would be the last place I would be looking for a job unless they threw huge sacks of money my way (which is probably what they did for a few of the developers they hired for the kindle fire).

If anyone is curious, some interesting reading on the corporate environment at Amazon by those that worked there.
http://news.ycombina...item?id=3102800
http://news.ycombina...item?id=3102129


----------

